# february force feedin.........



## southerner126 (Feb 6, 2012)

went out with some friends last night on lake harding and took 12 fish in 2 hours. lost my rest on the first fish but borrowed a bow  and kept on stickin em. first fish of the night was my first bowfin.


----------



## Hard Core (Feb 18, 2012)

Good job, shoot those devils up!


----------

